

Social networks need a private "distance" measure. - andrewstuart

Not all friends are equal.  Not all work contacts are equal.<p>Social networks need a private "distance" measure, a scale of one to ten that allows you to fine tune your social network.<p>Sort of like having inner circles and outer circles.<p>Thoughts?
======
architp
Sure it does. What need i feel on FB, is there are some close relationships
should not even know of my mafia wars friends and what i speak to them. May be
have a group wall or something. But whatever it is it generically can be
stated as having an inner and outer circle..or may be having more circles.

